# These fish? (w/ pics)



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

oke, so i used to have a "planted aquarium" ,but nothing like you guys, but it ended as i moved. i found this as an inspiration. and have started to plan my future tank

56Gallons
30" long X 18" from front to back X 25" tall
i currently just have rocks and a small cave structure

fish: (current)
i just was lucky enough to find a pregnant pink glow-fish danio so i jumped on the chance
(anyone know any info on the young? i hear they are like guppys)
3 zebra danios (to keep the glow-fish company)
3 guppys (2female, 1male)
1 black skirt tetra (i know i need more but i'm prob going to give away)
1 pink tetra (cant recall the name atm)

future setup:
like this one but mirror image, the slope on my tank will be a lot steeper (more like a cliff)









future fish:
(be sure to inform me if you think i will face any problems with these, to many, or not plant
compatible, ect...)
if you have any other suggestions on additional fish please inform me, thanks
im looking for some non-red ones to add a little color variety
also if you want rate my selection out of 10

~12-18 neon/cardinal tetras








~6 serpae tetras








~2 Burmese Border Loaches








~3 Clown loaches (may be to many loaches?)








~2 blue rams (male and female)








~1 or 2 red gold honey gourami









i was also thinking about...

2-3 green glow-fish danios









or....

4 flame back bleeding-heart tetara


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Danios scatter their eggs which fall to the bottom of the tank. They have little breeder traps for these kinds of fish I have never used one before. Glofish are pretty cool if you ask me. The company that produces them though doesn't want people to breed them on purpose or sell them either. I would get some in every color if I could but they are illegal in the state of California. I did see some at the lfs last week though.....


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

seaj said:


> Danios scatter their eggs which fall to the bottom of the tank. They have little breeder traps for these kinds of fish I have never used one before. Glofish are pretty cool if you ask me. The company that produces them though doesn't want people to breed them on purpose or sell them either. I would get some in every color if I could but they are illegal in the state of California. I did see some at the lfs last week though.....


I know that they will breed though as I know of a LFS that has babies.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks guys. lol if i could, i would breed these $7.00 fish every chance i get lol. I hear they come out the same color but i wounder what happens when a pink mates with a green one. i hope they dont turn like a brownish color. im hopping to get atleast 4 of these little babies, then ill say it was worth the $7.

BTW: if you put a black light up to the tank, is it mind boggling.


----------



## mtundu (May 8, 2007)

Sounds like you have quite a menagerie planned. In general breeding projects do best in a separate tank -- this probably applies to the fluorescent danios as well. Also, for a community tank I prefer just a few fish species, but that's my personal aesthetic sense. If you want bottom dwellers a small school of cories might be better than clown loaches because they can get really big (even too big for a tank the size of yours). My $0.02


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

This is taken from the Glofish website:

*4) Intentional breeding and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFishâ fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited. *

When the different colors are crossed, they end up being brownish.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

seaj said:


> This is taken from the Glofish website:
> 
> *4) Intentional breeding and/or any sale, barter, or trade, of any offspring of GloFishâ fluorescent ornamental fish is strictly prohibited. *
> 
> When the different colors are crossed, they end up being brownish.


i never intentionally breed them, i bought a pregnant one...
to bad they turn out brownish, i hope the one i bought mated with the right dude 



mtundu said:


> Sounds like you have quite a menagerie planned. In general breeding projects do best in a separate tank -- this probably applies to the fluorescent danios as well. Also, for a community tank I prefer just a few fish species, but that's my personal aesthetic sense. If you want bottom dwellers a small school of cories might be better than clown loaches because they can get really big (even too big for a tank the size of yours). My $0.02


i was thinking that about the loaches, how quickly do they grow? if this tank turns out nice my dad said he'll lend me some cash to buy a 100gal. for the living room. If they grow slow enough i prob can move them.

yea i was thinking bout just 3, prob 2 clowns and one of those sweet lookin ones


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Mike_E_P said:


> i never intentionally breed them, i bought a pregnant one...
> to bad they turn out brownish, i hope the one i bought mated with the right dude


Glofish don't get pregnant. They can become gravid, but not pregnant.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

seaj said:


> Glofish don't get pregnant. They can become gravid, but not pregnant.


what? im guessing gravid and pregnant are similar?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike_E_P said:


> thanks guys. lol if i could, i would breed these $7.00 fish every chance i get lol. I hear they come out the same color but i wounder what happens when a pink mates with a green one. i hope they dont turn like a brownish color. im hopping to get atleast 4 of these little babies, then ill say it was worth the $7. BTW: if you put a black light up to the tank, is it mind boggling.


We got the red ones. We had leopard and gold long-fins in the same tank. We had so many gravid females we decided to let them do their thing. When the leopards and golds bred, the fry turned out zebra. When any of them bred with the red ones, the red color was dominate and so was the long fins. We had long-finned red ones. SO cool. I haven't seen what would happen with the other colors. It does make me think that the colored ones are dominate. (There's a breeding chart on the net somewhere telling dominate crossings of he standard danios). We did have them in a separate tank with screening on the bottom. We took them out when the female was thin. It was like clockwork. Over nite they bred and in the am there were hundreds of eggs. SO COOL! We didn't sell them or anything. It was hard to raise the fry as they were TINY. We had to syphon off water every day and replace it. We ended up with about 6 babies. My son was in charge of the fry and I don't know how diligent he was.


----------



## seaj (Jan 13, 2008)

Mike_E_P said:


> what? im guessing gravid and pregnant are similar?


A gravid fish has unfertilized eggs inside while a pregnant fish has growing babies inside.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> We got the red ones. We had leopard and gold long-fins in the same tank. We had so many gravid females we decided to let them do their thing. When the leopards and golds bred, the fry turned out zebra. When any of them bred with the red ones, the red color was dominate and so was the long fins. We had long-finned red ones. SO cool. I haven't seen what would happen with the other colors. It does make me think that the colored ones are dominate. (There's a breeding chart on the net somewhere telling dominate crossings of he standard danios). We did have them in a separate tank with screening on the bottom. We took them out when the female was thin. It was like clockwork. Over nite they bred and in the am there were hundreds of eggs. SO COOL! We didn't sell them or anything. It was hard to raise the fry as they were TINY. We had to syphon off water every day and replace it. We ended up with about 6 babies. My son was in charge of the fry and I don't know how diligent he was.


thanks alot!



seaj said:


> A gravid fish has unfertilized eggs inside while a pregnant fish has growing babies inside.


OH, the guy at the store told me they were live barring but i guess not. so i need a male to fertilize the eggs?

also will they eat the eggs and such?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike_E_P said:


> thanks alot!
> OH, the guy at the store told me they were live barring but i guess not. so i need a male to fertilize the eggs? also will they eat the eggs and such?


Yes, you will need male and female. The male are slim and long. The female are about the same length but round. When gravid the females look fat.

Yes they will eat their eggs. I got interested in this when I saw my danios doing the fishy mating swim in and out of my Java fern. Several males were following and fighting over this fat female. I realized that they were laying in the fern. I never saw any fry until we took them out. We set up a 10 g tank and filled it with about 4 inches of water. Laid a submersible heater in there too. I sewed up a screen (like for your windows) bag just a little smaller than the tank dimensions. Then we stuck the screen bag in the water 1/2 way, and at dusk put 1 fat female and 2 males in there with her. In the morning we had fertilized eggs. It happened time after time. We changed out the males and females. You have to wait about a week between the males fertilizing a batch so he can "get up to snuff" again. The screen bag keeps them away from their eggs. Another method is to use marbles in the bottom of the tank. The idea is that the fertilized eggs fall down into the marbles. We didn't like this idea because we figured the babies once hatched would have a hard time finding their way out. Also we wouldn't be able to remove any bad eggs. It took from 3 -5 days for them to hatch. At that time they attach unto the glass for a day or so. You need to feed about 5 times a day with prepared baby fry food or micro organisms that you can hatch. It's easy and fun to do. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Yes, you will need male and female. The male are slim and long. The female are about the same length but round. When gravid the females look fat.
> 
> Yes they will eat their eggs. I got interested in this when I saw my danios doing the fishy mating swim in and out of my Java fern. Several males were following and fighting over this fat female. I realized that they were laying in the fern. I never saw any fry until we took them out. We set up a 10 g tank and filled it with about 4 inches of water. Laid a submersible heater in there too. I sewed up a screen (like for your windows) bag just a little smaller than the tank dimensions. Then we stuck the screen bag in the water 1/2 way, and at dusk put 1 fat female and 2 males in there with her. In the morning we had fertilized eggs. It happened time after time. We changed out the males and females. You have to wait about a week between the males fertilizing a batch so he can "get up to snuff" again. The screen bag keeps them away from their eggs. Another method is to use marbles in the bottom of the tank. The idea is that the fertilized eggs fall down into the marbles. We didn't like this idea because we figured the babies once hatched would have a hard time finding their way out. Also we wouldn't be able to remove any bad eggs. It took from 3 -5 days for them to hatch. At that time they attach unto the glass for a day or so. You need to feed about 5 times a day with prepared baby fry food or micro organisms that you can hatch. It's easy and fun to do. :mrgreen:


cool! how do you know when it is time to move the female to the "baby tank"? she has been fat for at least 4 days probably more. thanks again for the info!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Mike_E_P said:


> cool! how do you know when it is time to move the female to the "baby tank"? she has been fat for at least 4 days probably more. thanks again for the info!


If she is fat, do it. If they don't spawn that night, keep them in for one more night. If not then, put them back in the big tank, wait a few days and move them again to the spawning tank. We had one female that took 2 nights to spawn but everyone else spawned by the next morning. Don't have any lights in the spawning tank. Also don't put real plants in it. The leaves will rot and contaminate the water. If you want some cover for the adults (good idea) use fake (did I say that word!) plants.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

ty you so much i will try to move them tonight.

since the "glow-fish" are just zebra tetras the male zebra will fertilize the eggs correct?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, the male zebras will work.  BTW you will get more eggs and vitality if you can feed them some additional frozen daphnia and mosquito larvae for about a week or two. Let me know how it turns out!

Here are a couple of good links
http://www.danios.info/articles/breeding.aspx
http://www.aquariacentral.com/articles/zebradanio.shtml


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks so much for the advice, ill keep ya posted


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey did you try it? Did you get any eggs?!.....


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Back to your original list: Your tank is tall, not long, so do not use the clown Loaches, they get too big for a tank that is only 3' long. Kubotai (Burmese Loaches) are OK, smaller and good in a community tank. 

Serpae Tetras are very nippy. I would not have them. 
Tetras in general are schooling fish. Get more than 3 of whatever species you get. Do not get more than 2 species of schooling fish, but get plenty of whatever species you do get. One of this and one of that does not make a very good mix of fish. Schooling fish need to be in a school, and you can watch the schooling action.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Diana K said:


> Back to your original list: Your tank is tall, not long, so do not use the clown Loaches, they get too big for a tank that is only 3' long. Kubotai (Burmese Loaches) are OK, smaller and good in a community tank.
> 
> Serpae Tetras are very nippy. I would not have them.
> Tetras in general are schooling fish. Get more than 3 of whatever species you get. Do not get more than 2 species of schooling fish, but get plenty of whatever species you do get. One of this and one of that does not make a very good mix of fish. Schooling fish need to be in a school, and you can watch the schooling action.


for all my tetras i have down more than 5 of each. and i was thinking about the clown loaches getting to big. do you know if they grow quickly or slowly because if its slow im going to get a 100g by the end of the year.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Hey did you try it? Did you get any eggs?!.....


nope no eggs yet. i dont know what i should do. does a little fresh water motivate them?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you're high tech you are already doing weekly water changes. When I first got into this I had been feeding mosquito larvae and daphnia (frozen) a couple times a week. Then, I noticed the mating in the Java. Because that was my normal feeding routine with my fish my danios where fat and feisty. We had several batches of eggs. Only one time did we have to leave parents in for 2 days. They always spawned that over night. Did you put fake plants in with them. Maybe that would make them feel more comfortable. I had fake plants in with mine.


----------



## Mike_E_P (Jan 15, 2008)

yes i have fake plants on mine and a wire screen mesh on the bottom. about 4-5 inch deep. they seem nervous cause they are hiding under the plants rather than the usual free water danio thing. i have no light on the tank (the breeding one i set up) and she is still plump so im guessing no eggs...

i also have a small air-bubble stone hooked up. i have the tank divided in half so i alternated the location of the air stone to see what that would do. i put it in with them and on the other divided side... still no eggs...

i haven't changed the breeding tank water yet. only been 2 or 3 days... i might do that today.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well you're only supposed to keep them in the breeding tank for max 2 days. Then take them out and put them back in the orignal tank. Do you have a heater in there? You need to keep the water heated. I kept it the same temperature. Here is a link to see the danio eggs and fry when my son and I did it. The px with the knife and the tube rubberbanded to it is a air tube. That is what we used to suck up to bad eggs and the tank crud. We should have put a snail in there to eat the crud, but we didn't think of that.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603761880691/


----------

